# Starting a Video Training Diary



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been told this is a pretty good way to analyse your form and technique over a period of time. My first two videos have bad camera angles but I have adressed this. I would appreciate your critique, advice and tips.

Video Here

Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Stop the sky draw. Sights should be in the direction of the tartget during the entire drawing process. Not pointed at the sky at any time.
Keeping your bow arm in front of you and your bow shoulder down and drawing low, will help keep the front shoulder down thru the shot.

2. Your release is dead. your finger should be a hook. The finger should wrap around the trigger and the trigger should be fired with the back. Pre load the trigger with the finger, and imagine pulling your elbow straight back. You will be using the right rhomboid to fire the trigger. You might need to shorten the release a little.

Using your back instead of your finger to fire the trigger will allow you to aim thru the shot. It should be a conscious aim and a subconscious release.

3. You bow hand should be at a 45* angle +-. the grip should be to the inside of the lifline in your hand. Your radius bone where it would come thru your wrist should be in contact with the bow. This starts the bone to bone contact starting at your wrist running straight thru the arm into a "Low" shoulder.

Hope this helps. Remember its quality not quantity.


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

@ subconsciously
Many thanks. I was dreading addressing my release issues but it was actually easier than I thought .... and the new groups, cool! My new groups land low and right of my dead release groups, but this is to be expected right?
I'm waiting for a new [longer] module and will shorten my RA when it arrives. At present I am using excessive length to keep my draw off the wall. Not ideal I know, but service is slow in these parts.
I'll post a new vid soon but this is what I have done in detail. grip now runs along life line, contact patch is the radial bone. Like you suggested I visualise my elbow coming straight back. I now dress the trigger with a taught finger [as opposed to a firearm trigger]. Without seeing video the rest is a bit of a mystery. A good thing, means I probably wont have to buy a back tension release.
Thanks Again
Jason


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Anytime there is a change in form there will be a change in result. 

Just about any release can fired with back tension. It amazes many when they learn how to fire an arrow while 100% of their conscious mind is aiming. Once your form is in correct order, all you have to do is aim. Ofcourse making the perfect shot everytime is hard to do. I highly reccomend looking on Youtube and watching some of the pro's shoot. It gives you a good insight on proper form, aiming and follow thru.......good luck.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*sub gives good advice*

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

*Many thanks to all*

Cheers, It was actually a pros idea to start a video diary so I should thank;

Team Urban Archery's, Erica Anear

Urban Archery


Erica Anear's form diary

PS been moving house, interrupting my practice, will try vid my improvements *soon


----------

